# I hoped it is all over, not! :(



## estonianlad (Sep 3, 2015)

Q Hello! I am a 17 year old boy and I think I have been suffering with ibs for almost a year. It really interrupted my studies several times. It all began in last november when the school nurse said that I have flu and need to be home for some days. I went back after 3 days and since then I had bowel movements at school. But today for the first time, I did not! My stool was also better, light brown and pretty normal with only some soft cracks. Feeling good, I dedided to go for a run. I ran almost 5 kilometres (I have played football for 11 years and even 10 shouldnt be a problem for me). So after that I showered, ate lactose free yoghurt with lactobacillus rhomansus GG with some jelly candies (also low on gluten). 5 minutes after that I had a terrible BM, diarrhoea. Plus I felt the urge to go again soon after. I managed to control it and it faded away though. And now I dont even know if it is ibs because when I think of it, my stool had also been pale brown in august and I read it indicates lack of bile. I went to my GP in April and she said I just need to make myself warm breakfast. That did not work. Although my condotion improved drastically in summer. Maybe because I slept 12 hours instead of 8. But during school, it is inpossible. I also have to mention that I changed school last autumn and at first I was feeling low for some bad marks. Also, I got injured in october so i had to stop training for a month too. The only medicine that I have used for two times (two pills) was imodium when I had terrible diarrhoea in April and it just made me constipated for 3 or 4 days (2 days no bm) Recently I have also been meditating with isochronic tones and binaural beats and I feel it helps. But afterall, something might be wrong with me so I would like to have myself checked. Last time my GP did not do anything so I feel she wouldnt if I went again. The only thing that I have thought of is changing GP. However, it is so complicated here in Estonia so I am completely lost. They say we are an e-country and we are but I did not even find her e-mail address or opening times online. I need these as I go to school away from my GP-s cabinet. I was just wondering, maybe a doctor could tell me at least something, I would be happy to hear just something that eases my mind. Basically, right now I dont know what is my problem. I thought that only nerves trigger it so it ks irritable bowel syndrome but I was feeling happy for instance during my run. Which made my condition worse. Oh, and I have also had pain in upper right side due to overeating sometimes but no more after June, only pain I recentlt had was in lower right abdomen. (Maybe tight jeans on 1st September caused it). So, hoping to hear from you,

17 year old guy with messed up mind.


----------

